# Sistema de llenado: sensores de proximidad?



## VicBto (Dic 17, 2007)

Bueno mi inquietud es la siguiente: es posible controlar el nivel de llenado de determinado envase con un detector de proximidad (inductivo, capacitivo u optico), si no me equivoco el sensor capacitivo es el mas adecuado para fluidos, sin embargo tengo dudas sobre la precisión de estos y que tan afectados se podran ver por perturbaciones como la temperatura por ejemplo, y que me dicen del optico.... 
Obviamente lo que se requiere es llenar una serie de envases siempre con el mismo volumen que decidamos establecer como premisa... 

Espero me puedan ayudar! De antemano gracias por su atención!


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Creo que no sería el mejor método, para controlar el nivel de un recipiente..

En la parte de tutoriales, hay algo sobre diferentes tipos de sensores.. hechale una leida.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 19, 2007)

Que envase y como piensas llenarlo?
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Tendrias que aclarar un poco que quieres llenar, porque segun esto pueden haber variantes.
No es lo mismo llenar latas de pintura que cajas de leche, en uno puedes permitirte introducir algun tipo de sensor en el liquido y en el otro caso NO.


----------



## VicBto (Dic 19, 2007)

Es para llenar bidones platicos de 20 lt con aceite de cocina, estos se desplazan a traves de una banda transportadora. Y la idea es llenarlo mediante un flujo de aceite a traves de una tuberia, controlando el flujo mediante una electrovalvula la cual recibiria la señal de cerrar mediante el sistema de control de nivel o llenado el cual es la inquietud que he planteado en este tema.

Gracias por su atención!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 19, 2007)

No se puede temporizar la válvula?
El error si el caudal se maneja para mantenerse constante puede ser bastante pequeño.
Los bidones son transparentes? Que geometría tienen? Que tamaño de boca?

Saludos.


----------



## VicBto (Dic 19, 2007)

Los bidones son como se muestran en la figura. y acerca de temporizar la valvula, como tu has dicho se requiere mantener el caudal constante... cabe preguntar si alguien alguna vez ha logrado mantener el caudal de salida de una tuberia constante, yo pienso que es algo complicado pues muchos factores (volumen, densidad, presion, creo!) pueden incidir en el caudal y hacer el error de una magnitud considerable.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 20, 2007)

"cabe preguntar si alguien alguna vez ha logrado mantener el caudal de salida de una tuberia constante, yo pienso que es algo complicado pues muchos factores (volumen, densidad, presion, creo!) pueden incidir en el caudal y hacer el error de una magnitud considerable. "

Por supuesto que se ha logrado de hecho es tan sencillo como lograr un estado de equilibrio.
No es nada dificil, nomas habría que diseñar un sistema para que la presión sea constante y seria conveniente hacer una pequeña corrección al cambio de viscosidad con la temperatura que es lo unico que realmente te puede traer problemas.
Para hacer el caudal constante se puede hacer un pulmón intermedio para mantener la presión constante (es decir que la columna de líquido no varíe considerablemente).
Luego se ajusta empíricamente y listo.
Esto es perfectamente normal en las industrias.
No se que tipo de instalación tienes antes de tu válvula, asi que eso seria un buen dato.
Que tipo de control piensas usar, es decir a quien informaciónrmaran los sensores?
Saludos.


----------



## VicBto (Dic 20, 2007)

Muchas Gracias por tu colaboración electroaficionado!

Antes de la válvula normalmente se tiene un cilindro conectado a los tanques de almacenamiento de aceite (de cocina) de la planta por lo tanto siempre esta lleno, el cilindo esta a una altura superior a la banda transportadora que transportara que va desplazando los bidones y actualmente el llenado se hace manualmente abriendo diversas valvulas de una tuberia conectadas al cilindro. La idea es automatizar el proceso. El tipo de control a usar se pretende sea el de mejor relacion costo-beneficio, lo cual es precisamente mi inquietud. Por ahora (para empezar) requiero de algo de bajo costo pero que demuestre resultados. La idea principal era (si surge un sistema de mejor relacion costo-beneficio y sino pues seguira siendo la idea principal) que los sensores que hicieran parte del sistema de control del llenado mandaran la señal a una electrovalvula. y son esos sensores, su funcionamiento, su tipo, su disposicion dentro del sistema, etc, son el motivo de esta discución.

y en cuanto a esto: 
"Para hacer el caudal constante se puede hacer un pulmón intermedio para mantener la presión constante (es decir que la columna de líquido no varíe considerablemente)."  

Donde puedo profundizar sobre ello?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2007)

Se puede hacer midiendo el peso del envase a medida de que se va llenando con una celda de carga.

http://www.bsl-celdas.com.ar/index.php

Podria ser tambien por control volumetrico mediante un medidor colocado en el tubo que llena los bidones

http://www.zemos.es/bombas.htm#med1


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 20, 2007)

VicBto dijo:
			
		

> y en cuanto a esto:
> "Para hacer el caudal constante se puede hacer un pulmón intermedio para mantener la presión constante (es decir que la columna de líquido no varíe considerablemente)."
> 
> Donde puedo profundizar sobre ello?



La verdad que no se donde se puede ver mas sobre el tema, yo lo he visto en algunos sistemas reales.
La finalidad es evitar que cuando el nivel de aceite en tus tanques baje, baje la presión sobre la salida de líquido, disminuyendote el caudal.
Una opcion es utilizar un tanque intermedio de menor volumen que recibe una entrada con un caudal un poquito inferiror a la salida. Cuando la salida esta abierta el nivel baja y cuando esta se cierra el nivel sube, pero como lo hace en cada llenado ciclicamente el resultado no varía.
Mejor todavía es si el nivel del tanque se opera con un flotante.

Tu aceite tiene una temperatura determinada o esta a "temperatura ambiente"? Si es asi puede resultar necesario un pequeño ajuste los días de más calor o más frio debido a la variación de viscosidad del aceite, pero esto se puede hacer muy sencillamente.

Creo que esta es la opcion más simple y barata, habría que ensayarla en la instalación a ver que sucede. Las otras opciones también son buenas pero me parece requieren más sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 20, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se puede hacer midiendo el peso del envase a medida de que se va llenando con una celda de carga.



Me sacaste la idea de la cabeza...


----------



## Gerardo Villa (Dic 31, 2007)

Que tal buen dia,.,. tu problema yo lo he solucionado en multiples ocasiones, tan solo es cuestion de instalar un medidor de flujo, este te entrega una salida en pulsos, ejemplo el de 1" entrega 120 pulsos por cada litro. por lo que quiere decir que por cada .120 litros es un pulso, lo instalas en un contador de pulsos que tenga " factor" y el mismo contador te hace la division, ahi  mismo programas la cantidad de litros y al ser igualado cierra una valvula solenoide, si de verdad te interesa escribeme, y con gusto te envio modelos exacto de todo..

feliz año     
gerardo villa


----------



## jpd_525 (Jun 2, 2009)

buenas  me gustaria que me ayuden!
 necesito hacer un proyecto que se trata de el llenado de un recipiente a tra vez de una bombita, y que corte en ciertos niveles. ademas tambien otra idea es que en el recipiente que esta llenando pueda extraer agua con la misma bomba. todas esta intrucciones yo las manejarias con el programa c++ conectando por el puerto paralelo...
 me gustaria que me den la mayor informaciónrmacon posible seria muy util para mi... ya que mucho conocimiento no tengo.   desde ya muchas gracias...


----------

